# Parking for Rosslare ferry



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll be heading for the Rosslare-Bilbao ferry in a couple of weeks n wondered about parking. I've found this on Park4night which sounds ideal. I wondered if anyone had experience of it, or other suggestions? 

"Culleton’s Pub & Restaurant. Level parking in the car park to the side of the pub. Free if you spend the odd euro there, well worth visiting - good friendly reception, good food at a reasonable price and, only a few - 7 minutes - from the ferry."


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll bump it for you Jean as you are a serial 'bumper' for others


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Didn't help much Graham, but thanks!


----------

